# It's a rainy day in Florida! I have a question.



## ms_sl_lee (Feb 8, 2013)

We are finally getting some rain here, but what should I do with my little chicks. They are around 8 weeks old maybe a little older. I got them at our feed store so I have no clue when they were born. All but two have total feather coverage but I have them in a hutch outside and it is covered to keep them dry. Should I let them out in the rain? Or should I keep them in the hutch and dry? My older chickens love the rain. It is going to get to 85 today, so cold is not the issue. Thanks. -Sharon


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Unless they are fully feathered out, I would not.


----------



## ms_sl_lee (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks, I just let out the ones over a year old and now it is pouring again. Didn't let the little ones out thankfully. Two don't have their back feathers and the others still have a few coming in but most are out.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I wait until 10-12 weeks to mix them in with my adult flock with exposure to outdoors if they so choose. Partial free range. I have many different pens.


----------

